# Suns to hire Jeff Hornacek as coach



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

John Gambadoro ‏@Gambo620 1h



> The Phoenix Suns have begun negotiations with former Sun Jeff Hornacek on a contract to be their next head coach.
> 
> The contract for Hornacek will be for a minimum 3 years and could be announced as early as Tuesday.





> One of the Phoenix Suns' popular former players – Jeff Hornacek – has emerged as the frontrunner for the franchise's head coaching job, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> An assistant coach with the Utah Jazz, Hornacek met with new Suns general manager Ryan McDonough and president Lon Babby in the past week in Phoenix.
> 
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Awesome.

I don't know if hes any good, but I do love when old players come back as coaches.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

He might be a good hire for a young PG like Dragic. I'm sure his system will resemble a lot of Jerry Sloan's influence.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting choice.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So... are we trading him and Beasley for Barkley in a year?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns introduce Jeff Hornacek *



> “It’s a great feeling to come back home,” Hornacek said upon being introduced as the new Suns head coach in an arena that opened months after his final Suns game in 1992.
> 
> The good feeling emanating from Hornacek’s hire, along with General Manager Ryan McDonough’s strong early impression, has breathed new life into a moribund franchise. Now comes the challenging part for Hornacek to live up to the belief — and the three-year, $5.25 million contract with a fourth-year team option.
> 
> ...


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just based on the bolded parts I love this hire. I liked him as a player, he always kind of reminded me of Majerle without the athleticsm. If he isn't blowing smoke up our ass about being like Cotton/Jerry, then I already love his game plan.

The article is spot on, these two hires have really stirred up the fans. I like this summer so far, hopefully we actually participate on draft night. Can't remember the last time we were aggressive during the draft.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Sounds like all the right things are being said by coach and GM. I look forward to seeing some young guys developed over the next couple years, which hopefully will include rookies being given a moderate role in live game situations. 

This is also a very cheap option for Sarver- 3 years 5 million, couldn't help but notice (but yea I realise he is a rookie head coach).

It is pretty cool that he at least seems aware of stats and won't be quick to throw that out the window as a learning tool.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This is a move in the right direction but Sarver is still a terrible owner. Going old school is the first thing that Sarver has to do to market this team. He knows that the Suns have a legacy and the Cotton and Jerry are hallowed names in that arena. Hiring a guy who played in their systems and wants to implement it is a great positioning to make the fans want to murder Sarver in his sleep less than they did 6 months ago.


----------

